# Sprayed by a skunk!!



## GenFoe (Apr 3, 2013)

I am mostly a stay at home mom but occasionally I put in a day at a coffee shop I used to manage. I left the house this morning at 4:30 am and locked myself out. I'm thinking about how I came in the back door last night and wasn't sure I locked it. It's rainy today so I quickly make my way around the house. Straight into a big skunk. 

Of course is sprayed me, but I didn't even realize it at first. What comes to mind is: crap that's really close to my chicken coop! Then it's like BOOM burning skunkness all over me 

I have been crying all morning, this is easily one of the top 5 worst things to ever happen to me. I have taken 2 40 minute showers, once with pasta sauce and the second with peroxide baking soda and dish soap. My husband says I still smell! 

I'm currently sitting on a trash bag on top of a blanket on the couch waiting for the local feed store to open so I can get some natures miracle and take yet another shower. 

Anyone else ever deal with this?


----------



## Britt0623 (Apr 14, 2013)

My grandpa used to **** hunt and he would get sprayed by skunks- my grandma had him bathe in tomato juice. Doesn't sound like the best bath in the world but it might work


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Oh my dear, many many hugs to you. Sounds like you got it good didn't you. =( I had the nature's miracle and it didn't seem to work any better than the dawn dish soap, perioxide, baking soda mix. When Izzabelle (my rat terrier) had gotten sprayed, she was just yellow from it so I ended up with a nice skunk smelling hand to go to work with the next morning. It took a few washings and soaking with that mixture get it the smell at least tolerable until it wore off the rest of the way. If I remember right, the trick was to apply it on her and let it soak for like 10 minutes.


----------



## AuntyM (Apr 7, 2013)

Hugs, hugs, hugs. You poor Girl! That is an awful way to start a day. Good luck finding the cure for the smell. I tripped over a skunk once. Fell right on my face, but didn't get sprayed. You will be in my thoughts all day.


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Oh no, yuck. I luckily have never dealt with it, so sorry. My dad was once sprayed and he said my grandma made him take a bath/soak in tomato juice. Good luck.


----------



## CasbonCottage (May 10, 2013)

Oh no!!! I haven't been sprayed before but I have come close! I'm so sorry and I hope you can get it taken care of soon.


----------



## GenFoe (Apr 3, 2013)

Going to get traps for tonight. It's living 150 feet from my coop. Definitely had enough of it just from today, really don't want to risk my birds either! 

I'm so shocked that it even happened. I never would have expected that. Plus the back door was open so if the skunk wasn't in my way I would have been all set!


----------



## Chicka-Js (May 3, 2013)

Tuck ! Straight tomato juice or crushed tomatoes. Did the trick for my dogs.


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

what an awful way to start your day, i hope you get rid of the smell soon.


----------



## Chicka-Js (May 3, 2013)

That was supposed to be yuck


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Just popping in to check on you and see how you are doing.


----------



## kaufranc (Oct 3, 2012)

I can not image! That is awful! Are you kinda laughing now?!


----------



## GenFoe (Apr 3, 2013)

Eh I'm still kind if miserable. I'm 8 months pregnant so I think emotionally I'm overloaded. It's something I never thought I would deal with, and I can honestly say I wouldn't wish it on my worst enemy! 

I didn't know what to do at first. I made my husband come down to open the door and he did then yelled "UGH you stink!" And closed the door again. Haha. I took my socks and shoes off outside but went into the front door to undress. Bad idea I should have just taken everything off outside. Now the front of the house stinks. As do the steps up to the shower. I've managed to get it off of myself... At least I think so. My olfactory nerve is shot. Ill be smelling skunk for a week now. 

I'm ready for today to be over! We have the traps and hopefully my husband doesn't get sprayed trying to relocate the thing.


----------



## Chicka-Js (May 3, 2013)

Bless your heart !


----------



## GenFoe (Apr 3, 2013)

FYI the natures miracle didn't work any better than peroxide, baking soda and dish soap. Maybe even less. If you find yourself in this situation save your money and make a bunch of small batches of the homemade stuff!


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Well, if your hubby did manage to get sprayed, it would be your turn to yell "you stink!" and shut the door.  Toss him a bucket with the goodies to make up the mix and toss him the outside water hose.  What a miserable day for you. Know that many of us are here cheering you on and if we could, we'd reach out with a big hug. Happy Mommy's Day to you!


----------



## GenFoe (Apr 3, 2013)

Now that the day is almost over I feel better. Hubby took me shopping to replace the rugs I ruined and we got some shoes for our girls. Just to get me out of the house and break me out of my funk. It was a traumatizing experience but will be a funny story I can tell forever.


----------



## Chicka-Js (May 3, 2013)

That's a great attitude ! Happy mothers day !


----------



## Roslyn (Jun 21, 2012)

I can't imagine how horrid that would be!! I have never had to deal with this, even with a dog, and I have spent most of my life living in the country.

I would also take a long bath in an oatmeal bath and give your hair an egg/olive oil treatment. Using all of that peroxide and such is harsh to your skin and the oatmeal bath will help sooth your skin, burn a lavender candle to help calm you too, that is a heck of a trauma to endure. The egg/oil treatment is gross, but your hair will be lovely. Just warm about 1/3 cup of olive oil on the stove, and then in a bowl beat an egg and slowly drizzle the oil in. Then work this goop in your dry hair, and cover with a plastic bag for an hour. Then wash as usual. It will be silky and lovely and will make you feel better.

I would normally put lavender essential oil into the mix, but since you are pregnant you really need to stay away from many essential oils. A lavender candle would help, I love mine (yes, I'm a candle and soap maker) 

Good Luck!! Happy Mother's Day!!


----------



## GenFoe (Apr 3, 2013)

Yeah it was very traumatic. I was outside my door crying "I don't know what to do!" For about 10 minutes before I started undressing. I now have a huge fear of going outside when it's dark. We are buying a bunch of solar powered lights to put all over the property. 

I just can't believe I walked right into it! I couldn't figure out what it was at first either so I was staring down at it at my feet for a bit, then it hit me "oh no get away!!" 

Pretty sure it lives under my back porch and my coop isn't far off the side of that. As much as I never want to see a skunk again for my own sake I really don't want it trying to get my chicks. We didn't set the trap last night, I had my limit of what I could deal with and went to bed early. Tonight it's full blown operation: move skunk!


----------



## Roslyn (Jun 21, 2012)

I know exactly how you feel. The first year we moved back to the country I was doing a LOT of reading about homesteading, life in the country, etc etc. It was early Spring and we had a new Pug puppy. In the deep country it is D*A*R*K at night and I was taking out the puppy for his before bed "business". I only had the light from the kitchen window when a movement caught my eye. A giant black shadow, about 7 feet tall or so was just 6 or 7 feet away from me. A very large bear was standing under a peach tree pulling down my bird feeder.

I had my Pug puppy on a leash and I gave it a good hard yank and grabbed him. Not thinking I ran to my car and turned on the headlights instead of running in the house. It was a BIG bear and made me totally freaked to go outside after dark for a very long time. I bought a lot of flashlights and I always have a light with me when I walk at night. I've gotten over being afraid of bears, but I'm wary. That year we saw a LOT of that bear. When we were out grilling the bear would be wandering through the yard, and then in the Fall it would hang out under the apple trees, about 50 feet from the grill. It was a good bear, but it gave me a heck of a start!!

Over the next years we had lots of issues with other bears, and a mama and cubs killed quite a few chickens and our baby ducks. But I know that fear of going back outside. Get a good light and keep it at the back door. If your skunk is living local then the kindest thing for you and it is to kill it, trap it and shoot it before it brings it's relatives and boyfriends around!! Then make sure no one else can move in!

Good Luck!


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

We had a momma with 7 babies living under the culvert close to the house. It was a miserable summer. Middle of the afternoon and those stinky buggers would be out. Worried constantly about me or my dogs getting sprayed. Could smell one a few days ago when I was hanging out laundry early one morning. Hollered at it to go away which it thankfully did. I always make some racket and turn a light on for a few minutes now before I go and let the dogs out potty. Can't always smell them when they're around. They are the most miserable things to have around. 

Glad your hubby did those nice things for you last night. You deserved that.


----------

